# Simple Loft & Aviary Design Needed



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

I rescued a Pigeon last winter and it has been living in our home since then. I am looking to make him a loft and aviary outdoors so he can enjoy being outside for the summer and safe from predators.

I am not racing pigeons or anything. I just want a comfortable place for my pigeon to be outdoors and be comfortable which I guess should include a warm, dry place to be and access to the sunshine. I may get another bird for company but do not plan on any breeding etc. 

I would like for him to get to a place of coming and going as he pleases. I found the pigeon outdoors but do not know of his history. He does have a band round his leg. 

Are there any simple loft designs that would be suitable for this situation. I have looked at many on the site already but they are pretty fancy and built for larger Pigeon operations of racing or breeding etc. 

I would also be interested in any floor desings that would be easy for cleaning poop. An attached avairy would be great to sun his little body.

Thank you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Joy Sundancer said:


> I rescued a Pigeon last winter and it has been living in our home since then. I am looking to make him a loft and aviary outdoors so he can enjoy being outside for the summer and safe from predators.
> 
> I am not racing pigeons or anything. I just want a comfortable place for my pigeon to be outdoors and be comfortable which I guess should include a warm, dry place to be and access to the sunshine. I may get another bird for company but do not plan on any breeding etc.
> 
> ...


If this is a banded race bird or homing pigeon if you let him come and go as he pleases he may just or probabaly will go...and keep going to find is old home..so I would not let him out free he may just not stay.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Post the band info
you may be able to find he owner.


----------

